# pronom HI innecessari?



## miakanna

Hola,

Estic escrivint un text i m'ha sorgit un dubte. En la següent frase, el pronom "HI" seria innecessari?

*No es van quedar de braços plegats tot veient com l'armari els (HI) queia al damunt.*

Però, d'altra banda, tinc la sensació que si trec el pronom "HI", la frase queda molt pobra.

Gràcies per la vostra ajuda!

Anna


----------



## Rintoul

Sí, és superflu. 

Tot i que en la parla habitual la majoria diriem la frase' incloent l' HI (potser per evitar pronunciar dues consonants consecutives) , és evident que justament vol dir "al damunt" en aquest exemple.

Els queia al damunt. Els hi queia.


----------



## betulina

Hola,

Estic d'acord amb Rintoul, aquí el pronom HI no hi ha d'anar. Només volia matisar que en la parla habitual no el diem pensant que seria el pronom de "al damunt", sinó com a tret col·loquial de l'objecte indirecte: a grans trets, percebem que el morfema /i/ és la marca d'objecte indirecte (com en el singular, "li") i ens cal posar-l'hi, però no és normatiu i en un discurs formal o en un text escrit d'una formalitat mitjana cal evitar-lo.

En aquest thread en vam parlar.


----------



## Cracker Jack

L'ús del pronom hi és un exemple de pleonasme.


----------



## miakanna

Gràcies!

Anna


----------



## betulina

Cracker Jack said:


> L'ús del pronom hi és un exemple de pleonasme.



Hola, CJ,

Sí, en molts casos sí, però en aquest no, no vol substituir cap complement que ja s'especifiqui, sinó marcar el complement indirecte.


----------



## merquiades

Hola a tothom.  Acabo de llegir la frase "Aquell senyor no era avar, però s'hi ha tornat amb els anys".  Entenc bé el que vol dir, però no sé perquè l'autor es fa servir el "hi"  Es tracta d'un exemple del pleonasme del que van parlar en aquest fil, o es obligatori? Si es innecesària, quin matís hi afegeix el "hi"?  Hi ha una règla o es perquè es fa servir "hi" gairebé sempre amb el verbe "tornar"?  Ja sé que "tornar-hi" és molt freqüent.  Merci!


----------



## .Jordi.

merquiades said:


> Hola a tothom.  Acabo de llegir la frase "Aquell senyor no era avar, però s'hi ha tornat amb els anys".  Entenc bé el que vol dir, però no sé perquè l'autor es fa servir el "hi"  Es tracta d'un exemple del pleonasme del que van parlar en aquest fil, o es obligatori? Si es innecesària, quin matís hi afegeix el "hi"?  Hi ha una règla o es perquè es fa servir "hi" gairebé sempre amb el verbe "tornar"?  Ja sé que "tornar-hi" és molt freqüent.  Merci!


No soy nativo, pero en mi modesta opinión en tu frase el _hi_ sustituye el adjetivo _avar_. Mira lo que dice el diccionario:


_6 _ Representa un adjectiu o substantiu indeterminat terme predicatiu d'un verb altre que _ésser_, _esdevenir_, _estar _i _semblar_. _Digué que el ferro es tornaria or, però no s'hi tornà pas. Té les cames molt llargues. Sí, que les hi té. _


----------



## betulina

Exacte, Merquiades, és el que diu en Jordi. En aquest cas HI és obligatori perquè pronominalitza un complement predicatiu, "avar", i els complements predicatius sempre es pronominalitzen amb HI.


----------



## merquiades

Hola.  Gràcies a amb dos.  Estic una mica confós.  Seria possible també fer servir "ho"?  Penso en un tipus de frase com "No és avar, pero ho sembla", "era avar però ja no ho és".  Per mi es més lògic "ho".  Però veig l'exemple del diccionari d'en Jordi que diu que es fa servir "hi" per representar l'adjectiu.  Serà que tan sols "ésser, esdevenir, estar i sembrar" es construeixen amb "ho"?


----------



## merquiades

"Hi" pot significar també "Así" "de tal manera" en castellà?  "S'hi ha tornat" = "se volvió así"?


----------



## ACQM

merquiades said:


> Hola.  Gràcies a amb dos.  Estic una mica confós.  Seria possible també fer servir "ho"?  Penso en un tipus de frase com "No és avar, pero ho sembla", "era avar però ja no ho és".  Per mi es més lògic "ho".  Però veig l'exemple del diccionari d'en Jordi que diu que es fa servir "hi" per representar l'adjectiu.  Serà que tan sols "ésser, esdevenir, estar i sembrar" es construeixen amb "ho"?



Torna a llegir el post del .Jordi. "Hi" s'utilitzar com a predicatiu per un verb que no sigui ésser, estar o semblar, i els teus exemples són amb ésser i semblar.


----------

